# Feel Sick After Transfer



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi had my embryo transfer of Thursday and leading up-to and since transfer day I have been feeling sick. Is there anyone else who is feeling the same?  

I have been suffering OHSS for the last week but when I spoke to the doctor he didn't seem that worried about my condition and infact joked that if I got pregnant I would feel worse.

I'm worried that everything is going wrong as got the call this morning that out of the 29 eggs, 22 fertilized there are no frosties. On transfer day the embryologist was unclear about the quality of the embryos and gave me no confidence! He called them level 3 and 4, not sure if this was good or bad.  I pray that they stay  

I have found IVF extremely painful  and I just can't see myself having to go through it again!  . I have total respect for the ladies who put themselves through it over and over again! Does it get any easier


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

JueB -   
I'm not surprised you have found it all painful if you are suffering from OHSS. Make sure you drink buckets of water.

As far as your embies are concerned, I really think you should speak to your clinic to clarify exactly what grade of embryos you have put back so at least you know.  Also worth asking them why they believe so many were unable to be frozen.  That way if you do decide to try again you will have some ideas - is it the eggs or the sperm?

I know how hard this all is but try to stay strong. Wishing you loads of luck.

Dottie


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeh i agree with Dottie, u really need to ring the hospital for more info. U got loads of eggs, surely u get a few frozen from that many. Hav ur questions wrote down before u ring, and a pen and paper ready. I get very panicky on the phone to them and forget wat they say and wat i wanted to ask.
U deffo need some answers from them.
Ur doc sounds like a right ****   how would he know how u would feel if u got pregnant anyway hes a man for gods sake. I hav had no confidence in the docs in my hosp either to be honest an its horrible isnt it? i feel like they see us just as a number and thats it, one out the door, next one in, hurts even worse wen ur paying thousands for it aswell!!!!!

i am 11 days into 2ww and hav had period pain for the whole of the first wk but fine since, bit of brown spotting yesterday so am wondering wat that means 

keep us updated anyway luv, good luck xxxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Have my questions ready for first thing tomorrow. Thanks for your support hope to get some answers tomorrow


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck today Jue....hope they can give you some answers 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Finally got a call back from the clinic. We had 29 eggs 22 were fertilised 10 via ICIS and the rest with IVF. 

It appears that although we had a high number of eggs showing a large number of cells by day 3 some irregularities were appearing and embryo's appeared to stop dividing. This is why they insisted that we wait until Blastocyst stage on day 5. I just wish that the embryologist had given us an earlier indication that although we had a high number of fertilised eggs that things weren't as Rosy!  . Perhaps I would have been a bit more ready for the shock after ET day 

On day 5 they had 3, 1 at blastocyst , 1 at near blast and one expected as blast. The clinic has said that it does not freeze embryo's unless at Blastocyst and it appear that the embryo at expected blast had degenerated over night on day 6.

The clinic has assured me that the degeneration is not a representation  of the embryos that they transfered and have confirmed that these where grade 3 embryo's. The surprise to me was that these embryo's were IVF and not ICIS!


----------

